# Orange Krate price



## volksboy57 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I found an orange krate! What is a fair price I can ask for it? It is a feb. 1969 serial, and the crank says 67. The Springer is schwinn with the s bolts. The springer is missing the front bars. Under the paint, the frame is an orange color.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/83196242@N06/11286254853/
I would sell it without the rims, tires, handle bars and seat.

Thanks,
Volksboy57


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 11, 2013)

Without those parts about $90.


----------



## invesions (Jan 3, 2014)

That bike has a lot going on with it... as mentioned, most of those parts are not original to the bike. The pedals are not even correct.  As it sits, $200 or less would be my guess. The frame would bring under $50- $100, given it has been sprayed with over paint and missing the orig fork.


----------

